# Online Stores



## miller0 (Jul 5, 2014)

Are there any recommended online tackle stores that AKFF members use?

I've usually always just gone to BCF but if anyone can recommend an online store that'd be great.

Just looking to refresh my tackle box with new lures and the like.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Motackle and Ray & annes probably the major players IMO


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Cannot recommend motackle enough, I ordered a speargun at 2pm and it was at my door 7am the next day.


----------



## miller0 (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome. I'm checking their site out now.

$5 lures has me interested! 35mm or 55mm though? Hmmm...


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigdyl said:


> Cannot recommend motackle enough, I ordered a speargun at 2pm and it was at my door 7am the next day.


They'll let anyone have a speargun!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Motackle sent out a book with my first order you have never seen so many lures. Decisions decisions.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Anglers wharehouse is pretty good as well as motackle.


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.dinga.com.au/

Online arm of Tackle Power - usually good value

Ray


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are looking for cheap Chinese lures you can toss into snags without burning a hole in your pocket these guys do some surprisingly good ones compared to most http://wlure.com/


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

CAV said:


> Best value online is from either from shops based in the EU or Japan.
> 
> Motackle have to be one of the most overrated shops in Australia, in about half a dozen orders, not one has had everything I wanted, Always have had a few lures left out or changed for different colours.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Depends what you're looking for:
reels: motackle or dinga, sometimes rayannes
Lures, rods etc (eg rapala): http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/index.html
Sebile Koolie Minnows: http://anglermania.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=322
Squid Jigs: http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...th/24_523/egiing-squid-fishing/squid-jig-egi/
Hooks, line, batteries, lights etc: ebay


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Does fishernator have a site in English?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Also sneakyfisho has some good deals on shimano reels occasionally, not sure if they have lost their touch lately though seems a bit run of the mill, but worth a look


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks CAV, not showing on my iPhone but I'll have a look on the desktop later


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

efc said:


> Does fishernator have a site in English?


yep click on the flag to change languge


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

If your after lures then fishin.com is the place. motackle never have any in-stock.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Sneakyfisho always have awesome deals
Mo-Tackle, all-round great shop
Dinga, good deals and good range
shimreels, very cheap and new products all the time


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

Have to second that call on motackle being over rated. Took 10 days for a few lures and line to turn up at my door. And there not that much cheaper either


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Have had good experiences with Motackle. Check their homepage everyday for specials and recently picked up a kayak stand and some Zman plastics, which were both on special. Also shop at Ray and Annes. Recently bought a heap of lures from the US, but forget what online shop it was.


----------

